# invisible doesn't hide who's on?



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I've never looked but today decided to look at who's on and i was listed as looking in the who's on

So what does the box that I checked as being invisible do then anyway?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You can see yourself, but not other invisible members.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ah thanks. Which leads me to a question...could the invisible man see himself?


----------

